# worms



## Time4Chillie (May 18, 2003)

are any worms beneficial?


----------



## Time4Chillie (May 18, 2003)

cananyone identify this? pics is bad i know sorry. is it harmful?


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)

dude what is that?


----------



## Time4Chillie (May 18, 2003)

worm of somesort.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

i can't see it well. what cloor is it really? like a tanish orange? maybe a bristle worm


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

From that pic is hard to tell but it does looks like the bristleworm I discovered in my tank recently check it out:










If so than its a common fireworm (Eurythoe complanata), highly beneficial scavenger it should be member of your cleaning crew.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you have live rock present ..so its probably is a bristle worm.


----------



## Time4Chillie (May 18, 2003)

I am trying to get a better pic. it is tanish orangy, and compared to the pic of the britle worm in the thread it doesnt look as pointy and sharp as that one. also this worm appears to be very segmented and can clearly see white strips moving laterally or across from the white peices coming off the side,


----------



## Time4Chillie (May 18, 2003)

hey everybody. i doubt anyone really cares. but i got a positive id on the worms "Your worms appear to be common small fireworms. Don't touch 'em, their bristles contain an irritant. They are very beneficial animals and are good scavengers in reef tanks. See the articles I indicated for details." but looks like those worm's stay for now


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

isnt that what bob said


----------



## Time4Chillie (May 18, 2003)

AHAHAHAHHA THATS SOO FUNNY. i seriously didnt realize that. we got the same guy to check out our worms.ahahhahahha that sounds pretty funny too. i mean sick


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They may be benificial, But i don't like em







I killed 5 of em when i gotten my live rock from ash. He asked me why i was wearing gloves, And i pulled a few of em off, And said thats why :laugh: A few that i missed my coral banded shrimp hunted them down







I watched him sniff them out rip apart,and much down :smile: There is one short fat one that i have not caught yet, And he is too big for my shrimp to catch and eat. But he is a coral eatin one.














A good indicator is seeing them spray sperm or eggs about out of ther dwelling. It looks like a spray of milk.
As for keeping them out it is probably impossable to do. :sad:


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

>we got the same guy to check out our worms..

small world, .... cool, hehe


----------

